# What do you wash your musty smelling blankets in?



## Crabby-Chicken (Dec 29, 2010)

I have some blankets and sleazies that were in a chest that now, absolutely reek. They don't have visible mold on them, just smell. After washing normal they still smell. Thanks for any tips.


----------



## Relic (Dec 29, 2010)

l've had really good luck using a cup of Borax in the wash along with Tide..for a real moldy smell l sometimes wash twice just to be sure no order lingers when dry..l hate smell dries me nuts..also worked well when one of the barn cats decided to spray on a blanket that was nasty and thought l hate to throw out..3 washes for that sucker and it was fine no smell at all and l learned not to hang them within cat spray reach. l took that one to a launder mat when l went to town didn't want that in my machine.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Dec 29, 2010)

I agree about washing them two or three times, also if they still smell after the second wash, try adding fabric softener the third time. Use warm or cold water, not hot, and hagd them out in the sun to dry, the sunshine does wonders.


----------



## Candi (Dec 29, 2010)

We wash with regular detergent - then add Biz or Ocytide (I think name). For bad ones we add 1-2 cups vinegar


----------



## Aristocratic Minis (Dec 29, 2010)

The best product we've ever used for disinfecting and for combating smells is Odo-Ban. It is great at all sorts of cleaning jobs.

As far as I can tell, it is only sold at Sam's Club.

We use it in the barn, in the kennel and in the house. There is a website that tells all about the product. You dilute it and use it as needed. I think it is great.


----------



## mizbeth (Dec 30, 2010)

I use Gain on just about everything. I have not had a smell not come out as a result of using it, but then mine might not be as musty?





I often wash mine with only water, in the machine. Soap tends to destroy the blankets themselves, I buy my blankets from Equine Supreme and this is their recommendation.


----------



## Shari (Dec 30, 2010)

With my waterproof rain sheets, I put them through a cold rinse first, then wash with Rambo blanket soap, designed not to harm the sheets. Let them dry out of the sun. Some times they still smell a little, I use a spray on horse blanket deodorizer, which kills the germs.

I don't want to use any thing harsh on these kinds of sheets and loose their waterproofing.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you guys for all the ideas!!!! -Kim


----------



## GrullaBlue (Dec 30, 2010)

Do you all wash your blankets in your home washer, or have washers just for horse stuff?

I don't blanket my minis, except for an older donkey who needs it...but I have two big horses I blanket, and OMG it's still the beginning of winter and those blankets need a washing BAD! I usually hand wash them in a big barrel I have...but it's wintertime.....and they'd never dry out there I'm afraid! I'm considering hosing, then hand washing, letting them drip dry as much as I can, then hanging them in the part of my basement that's unfinished.....of course, it'll still smell like horse. The local laundromat doesn't appreciate horse laundry coming in, and I'd get in trouble if I were caught....so I've heard, so I don't go that route. Usually I just let them go all winter, but one of my mares in particular has been laying in manure spots outside, and has a very dirty blanket already. She's usually my clean one! The other I just bought a new blanket for today...as hers had a broken buckle. I'd like to try to get a new one sewn back on so I have a back up for her....

Angie


----------



## Candi (Dec 30, 2010)

GrullaBlue said:


> Do you all wash your blankets in your home washer, or have washers just for horse stuff?
> 
> I don't blanket my minis, except for an older donkey who needs it...but I have two big horses I blanket, and OMG it's still the beginning of winter and those blankets need a washing BAD! I usually hand wash them in a big barrel I have...but it's wintertime.....and they'd never dry out there I'm afraid! I'm considering hosing, then hand washing, letting them drip dry as much as I can, then hanging them in the part of my basement that's unfinished.....of course, it'll still smell like horse. The local laundromat doesn't appreciate horse laundry coming in, and I'd get in trouble if I were caught....so I've heard, so I don't go that route. Usually I just let them go all winter, but one of my mares in particular has been laying in manure spots outside, and has a very dirty blanket already. She's usually my clean one! The other I just bought a new blanket for today...as hers had a broken buckle. I'd like to try to get a new one sewn back on so I have a back up for her....
> 
> Angie


I do NOT wash at home. We have a large-newer washer, but blech! We have a great local laundry that allows horse blankets in the large "grease" machines. I can put 4 mini/pony blankets - or 2 big horse blankets - in at once. Turns out I'm an idiot and what we use is OxyClean.

We did 17 horse blankets (WBeta heavy winter) and 6 mini/pony blankets - wash/dry and it cost about $20 total! Not bad!!


----------



## GrullaBlue (Dec 31, 2010)

I may have to look into that!! machines meant for nasty loads...because the way i wash my blankets is really a pain in the rear...I dread doing it....if they were mini blankets it wouldn't be so horrible...but when ya got an 80" blanket to do....no thanks!



Candi said:


> I do NOT wash at home. We have a large-newer washer, but blech! We have a great local laundry that allows horse blankets in the large "grease" machines. I can put 4 mini/pony blankets - or 2 big horse blankets - in at once. Turns out I'm an idiot and what we use is OxyClean.
> 
> We did 17 horse blankets (WBeta heavy winter) and 6 mini/pony blankets - wash/dry and it cost about $20 total! Not bad!!


----------



## Katiean (Dec 31, 2010)

If I have to wash horse blankets I just take them to the Laundromat. I have done this since I was a teen. I just use the biggest washer they have no matter how large or small the load. I also used it to wash my track bandages and cottons. I have never seen a washer designated for oil and grease rags. I just use the biggest one. I have washed our larger throw rugs in the large washers. I wouldn't want to wash my clothes after the entry way rug has been in there.


----------



## Shari (Jan 1, 2011)

I wash my sheets in my Washer. Haven't had any problems. One of the reasons I do this, is because I am way to far away to go to laundromat.

Doing a plain rinse of the sheets first, before you wash them makes a difference to both how clean the sheets come out and your washer when you are done.


----------



## Knighthawke (Jan 1, 2011)

I will say I get my blankets from schnieder and they recommend hosing off or power washing off the dirt. They really dont recommend laundering them a lot esp the turnout rugs because you can remove the protective coating. Then they do have stuff to launder with them to put the protective coating back on.


----------



## Candi (Jan 2, 2011)

Knighthawke said:


> I will say I get my blankets from schnieder and they recommend hosing off or power washing off the dirt. They really dont recommend laundering them a lot esp the turnout rugs because you can remove the protective coating. Then they do have stuff to launder with them to put the protective coating back on.


We only use Rambo or WBeta horse blankets - and we wash every year. And, every year - we re-waterproof. You can purchase re-waterproofing canisters at walmart, homedepot, etc...


----------

